# Curious About New Pigeon Frieds



## darlashay (Sep 2, 2017)

Hello all, I have just joined this forum. A long time ago, we had pigeons living on our roof under the eaves. They were messy but I loved hearing them coo outside our bedroom. Then when we had our house painted, they must have moved the nest, and I didn't realize it. I just noticed they were gone. Now years later, I was delighted to see an all-white pigeon (dove?) drinking from our spa and later to find she has moved in on our roof. Her companion is a black pigeon. They stay up under the eaves during the day, early in the morning they come down to the spa for a drink, where the water level reaches the wall, fly a few laps around behind our house, and then back to the roof. It has been a week or so. I honestly don't know what they are eating or when they even look for food. I asked my husband to pick up the best quality wild bird seed they had at our pet food store, he came back with hulled sunflower seeds because that is the kind that was checked off for doves. I see on your site that it is not the best thing. Anyway, I put a little scoop of it on a tray by the spa, no interest. I then put a little scoop on the spa wall thinking they would surely see it when they got a drink. They walked right over it without apparently noticing it. Clearly they are not used to being fed. I put fresh water out in a ceramic bowl, worried about the spa water, but they ignore that. I would like to help them if I can but I don't want to do anything that interferes with them either. I hope they are not starving. It has been over 110 degrees every day for two weeks at least, so they stay in the shade and I have only seen them come down in the late afternoon and in the early morning for a drink. The white one (Lovey Dovey) continually pecks at herself, I'm guessing lice or fleas? She has a little sore on her chest which I think she may have given herself. She throws little feathers off, and I have even found one long feather in the grass below her rooftop area. Not sure what if anything I can do to help? I don't know if they are starving, don't know if they just naturally eat less when it's hot. They just showed up when I haven't seen pigeons in our neighborhood for years. We have crows, sparrows and other birds. There is new construction in the hills behind us so maybe they were driven out of their previous home. Anyway I want to support them without interfering with them or scaring them away. I put out a shallow tray with water that I thought they might want to bathe in, but again they ignored that completely. I just want them to feel safe here so I don't try to approach them. Although the black one (I call Reggie) walked right up to me when I was standing there, he does not seem afraid or maybe just is not used to being around people so doesn't recognized us as a threat. Anyway, I think their space under the eaves is enough to protect them when the rains come, I hope they are okay and if anyone has any advice, I welcome it. thanks for reading all of this!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They may not be feral birds. They don't sound wild by the colors. Where are you located? They may be domestic birds that were owned by someone. Can you post a pic of them? They may not even recognize the hulled sunflower as food. It doesn't look like seed as it is hulled. A better feed would be a mixed wild bird feed. You can add some of the hulled sunflower into it, but giving just that is too high in fat. They may go for a mixed bird seed. One with milo, millet, sunflower, cracked corn etc in it.


----------



## darlashay (Sep 2, 2017)

I am in Corona, California which is about 45 minutes east of Los Angeles. I did think they were special, as I usually only see grey pigeons. The photos I took are on my husband's phone so I will get them when he returns. The dark one has very beautiful coloring, white on his legs and under the tail, and green and purple necklace. I call him Reggie because Reginald seemed like a royal name to me. The other one is all white and somewhat smaller.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They probably aren't afraid of you because they are used to people, and figure you will bring them food. Have you been able to get a seed mix for them? Sunflower would be very bad to eat a lot of it, and they probably don't know what it is anyway.


----------



## darlashay (Sep 2, 2017)

I just picked up your post, so I will go get them some seed now. Our WalMart is 24 hours and I hope they have it. I think Petsmart will be closed before I can get there. Thanks for the info.

Will they come down to eat at night or do they only eat in the daytime? If they were someone's domesticated birds, then I am worried that they haven't found food on their own. I didn't want to leave food out over night for fear of attracting rats. If someone is missing them, they are probably worried. For what it's worth, they seem pretty content. The first morning I saw them both at the spa, they nestled down on the decking which is tile and leaned their tummies on it as if to soak up some sun. It does cool off quite a bit at night. But since then it has just been get a drink and then back to the roof. There are no dogs or cats in our yard and it is fully fenced.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds like a nice safe place for them to be. No, they won't eat at night, and you are smart not to leave any food out at night, as it does attract rats and things like that. They will only eat when it is light out. Let us know how they do.


----------



## darlashay (Sep 2, 2017)

I got the wild bird seed mix and will put it out early in the morning for them. Is there a place where people post for their missing birds? How can I find out if they belong to someone? If that person passed away or doesn't want them back or can't take care of them, will they acclimate to taking care of themselves or will they always be dependent on someone providing food for them? I am happy to provide food for them and they have water and shelter, as long as they stay on my roof and my area they will be safe. I will have to get help on what they may need beyond that. Thank you for the info.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh that's so nice to have them where you can watch them and probably raise young eventually. They must feel pretty safe where you are and will probably tame up a little as they get to know you. I don't know about lost pigeon sites in the US but thank you for keeping an eye on them and giving them a food supply. 
I'm sure someone will pass on some info to you later.


----------



## darlashay (Sep 2, 2017)

It did not look like they had disturbed the bird seed mix I had left out on a plate this morning, so I tried throwing a couple of handfuls up onto the roof a little way away from where they roost. Lovey Dovey came and looked over the edge of the roof to see what was afoot, but did not seem alarmed. At least they may come across some seed up there. I saw Reggie come down for a drink, and I tried to get my camera to the window but he sensed that movement and flew back to the roof.

I am concerned that I am finding good-sized feathers from the white bird, three over the past week. Is this normal for her to pull out larger feathers? There are also several small bits of fluff floating around every day. If the other bird was picking on her (literally or figuratively) would she still stay with him? I did see them kind of pecking at each other, I don't know if that was normal behavior. He takes the inner space of the eave and makes her sit to the outside, which doesn't seem gentlemanly. But I do see her continually picking at herself, as I mentioned before, she may have fleas or lice or something. I wish I could help. I am trying to not go into rescuer mode here and remind myself that they know how to take care of themselves. But if anyone who knows more about pigeons (which would be everyone on this site_ has any ideas or enlightenment, I appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Don't worry about the feathers as the birds are probably just moulting and not pulling out their feathers at all. Ive got seven house pigeons and am constantly clearing up feathers ATM, when I first go into their room in the morning it looks like there's been pillow fights, lol. Some are teeny tiny little head feathers while others are huge tail and wing feathers - they are all moulting together right now and as they fly the feathers are swished to the sides of the room, making it easy to clear them up - until I have a dust pan full and someone flies right over head sending them everywhere again, ha ha. They do preen much more at this time too because they are clean birds naturally and they want those darn loose feathers out. The pair will look even more beautiful when the new feathers come in but don't be alarmed by the sight of stiff looking pin feathers, new ones are covered with little sheaths and the birds have to get those off to reveal the pristine feathers underneath, hence why yours are preening so much.
Also try ditching the plate when feeding, it's not a normal situation for them to eat off of a foreign object and they may be wary of it, so just scatter seed on the ground and you can sweep up what's left at the end of the day in order to discourage rats.


----------



## darlashay (Sep 2, 2017)

Thank you very much for your reply, Freda. I feel much better talking to people who know what is going on. At least I won't have to worry about her feathers. Interestingly, I have not found one feather from the dark bird. I had read somewhere that many people consider finding a white feather as good luck, a blessing from an angel or such. It still just seems magical to find white feathers around and that a white bird has chosen my house (I think the pool and access to water has everything to do with it, but still.) She is just so special to me and I'm so happy every time I see her up on my roof. 

I got good photos that first morning so I will include those.


----------



## darlashay (Sep 2, 2017)

My photos came out huge, I will try again. Thanks to Freda and Jay who replied to me. I see there are a lot of posts today far more urgent than mine so I will just wait and see what happens. I don't know how to fix the large photo so take a look if you are interested and I will delete this post in a few hours.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Don't delete anything. If someone wants to see it better, on a computer, they can save to the desk top and view it perfectly there. Or right click and then click on view image. You can add more later if you can, but don't delete this post.
They aren't ferals. Not sure what they are.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Jay3, dont look like ferals. Lovely birds!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

What lovely birds, the male looks very proud of his partner, bless them. I'm so glad they found you and you have the joy in watching them on a daily basis. Enjoy every minute sharing the lives of your little friends.


----------



## darlashay (Sep 2, 2017)

Aw, thank you. I am proud of my new friends. They were very mellow this first morning but since then the dark one flies away if he sees me move. I guess it is just as well that he is not too trusting of humans. My husband said the photos are this large because of the high resolution camera (his phone) and there is no way to make it smaller. I contacted a local man from a racing website (thank you for all those links) who said there is a man a mile away or so who keeps a lot of pigeons and these might have come from there. I may take a drive over and see if I can find that place. But if they are happy here they are welcome to stay. He did caution me about hawks in the area, we are close to Cleveland National Forest here. I have never seen hawks in my neighborhood but have in the outlying areas. I am thinking about what I can do to give these two more protection in the event a predator comes around.

One question - all the coops I have seen have dowels on the front. Are those to protect the birds and make them feel safer? Because the doors seem open all the time, so I don't think it is to restrain them. I thought I might be able to build a sort of gate for them, where they would be safe inside but could get out any time. I'm sure my husband would be thrilled about me trying to put some kind of structure on the roof. Or should I just leave them alone? Worst scenario would be to scare them away. I guess that is my answer.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they are out on their own there isn't much you can do to keep them safe. Two pigeons just aren't safe flying around alone, and when they start nesting, they will be out one at a time. Just not safe. You may not have seen hawks around, but they will eventually notice the pigeons, and they will come around. If it is left open for them to come and go, then a hawk can get in also. They live in flocks because they are safer that way. More eyes to watch for danger. Also the white one stands out even more. Hawks will find them.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

That's the big problem with befriending wild creatures, you can't protect them like you can pets. Your only option would be to create a kind of loft out of a shed with nest boxes and perches and hope they might go inside and use it -then you could close the door at night but even then you have to make sure rats can't get in. That's if they decide to go in at all and they may not. It still wouldn't protect them from hawks during the day if they're unlucky enough to encounter them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

But these aren't wild creatures. That's the problem. Those aren't pics of wild pigeons or ferals. And the one that comes so close, that isn't wild behavior either. And if they were wild, they would be in a flock, and not nesting in her roof, just the one pair. These are birds that were owned or in a loft and probably got lost, or escaped. They don't have the same skills as a feral would have.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh of course, I forgot about that in earlier posts, so maybe they would go in a shed willingly because that's what they were used to. It's sad when things like this happen, they're probably loving their free life totally oblivious to the danger they may face. Bless them, I hope they stay low key and keep safe. Such little sweeties.


----------



## darlashay (Sep 2, 2017)

Thank you Freda and Jay for your replies. The black one did come close that first day but not since then. A little good news, the white one did eat some of the seed I left out this morning. I was out there this late afternoon when they decided to take a few laps, I have to say they were beautiful flying around against the clouds in the blue sky, they looked so happy and free. They just took a few big circles around the area and then back to the roof. Obviously it is not good to hear that the hawks will find them. The pigeons who lived there before were there for a good while, it seems. I will do what I can for these two. I'll see if I can find the house of the man who keeps pigeons and see if these are his. It seems they would be safer there from what you are saying. It is really not far "as the pigeon flies", can they get lost within a mile of home, or might they have wanted to go off on their own? I know you don't have all the answers. I just am very fond of this sweet couple and want to do whatever I can for them. Thank you for your comments. (I don't know how to fix my title, obviously it should be "friends" not "frieds"


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Domestic birds just aren't safe living outside on their own. I know a guy who keeps rollers, and people have called him from a few blocks away when they go off and get lost. 
Don't know whether they got lost, or just don't like their loft and left. Go check it out and see what it's like.


----------



## darlashay (Sep 2, 2017)

Jay, I will check out the pigeon place. Not sure what I would do about it if they are his pigeons, but I suppose he would know how to collect them. In the meanwhile, I want to emphasize, there are no hawks flying around my neighborhood. I've never seen them in the neighborhoods. They have big open fields to hunt outside of town. The guy who lost pigeons uses them for racing so they were probably flying through the outlying areas. My pigeon friends stay close to my house, taking a few laps around the parking lot behind us in the morning then returning to their rooftop area. I was also pleased to see on the camera I set up outside, that they are both now eating the birdseed I left out, so at least I know they are getting food. I hope they will have a happy life here, I will do what I can to protect them, and at least for now they seem very happy and content. I am quite smitten with them! Thank you for your insight and I will go look for the pigeon house as soon as I can.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad they're taking the seed. Keep putting it out for them as they are used to being fed.


----------



## darlashay (Sep 2, 2017)

Just an update on my pigeon pair. They are doing well and seem happy. I go out early in the morning after daybreak to put the bowl of birdseed and bowl of water as well as a tray of water near the spa where they are used to drinking. I stand and gaze at them on the roof as they preen and stretch. Then they take off together for their morning fly, luckily because I am up higher than the surrounding area, I have an unobstructed view to watch them soaring against the clouds. It is such a joy to watch them fly and soar. They make big circles out over the parking lot and around. Reggie can go about six or seven circles and then lands on my roof. Beautiful white Lovey Dovey just keeps on going four or five more rounds, she seems so happy and free. I don't know what their situation was before they came here, but they seem very happy. They both eat the seed from the bowl and Reggie is starting to drink from the tray instead of the spa which I think is good. I would rather they not drink the chlorinated water although it is not heavily so. Usually I watch until they land, then go inside to leave them to their breakfast. However, I have noticed that Reggie, who practically walked right up to me the first day, has really changed. Maybe living on their own has brought out their survival instincts. He is very flighty and watchful. If he sees one of us moving inside the house he stops and looks, then flies away. Lovey is less concerned, but if he signals, she flies away with him. If I happen to be walking across the room in front of the window when he flies down to the food, I freeze so as not to interfere. My husband thinks this is a little ridiculous as he needs to move about and make breakfast before work. You would think they would acclimate to me but it seems to be the opposite.

I was standing looking up at Reggie on the peak of the roof after having put the food down, and suddenly he flew down. I thought he was going to land on the patio cover right in front of me but he swooped right down over my head and back to the roof. He was trying to scare me away, I think! While this hurts my feelings, I am also glad that he is protective and wary. 

A couple of mornings ago I went out to put the food down and say good morning to them, and noticed a few feathers in the pool so I took the net and was netting them out. Reggie flew down to the food, which surprised me that he would while I was in the yard. I was on the other side of the pool and I continued on. He looked at me and then flew at me again, right toward me then over my head, and up to the roof. Territorial! Again, I would prefer he didn't think I'm a monster that needs to be scared away, but I am glad he is not trusting of people, because not all people can be trusted. So anyone concerned about them, I just wanted you to know that he seems to be getting less rather than more tame and they seem to be in a nice routine. Flight in the morning, down for breakfast, soak up the morning sun on the peak of the roof, nestle under the eaves during the day, rouse up in late afternoon for another flight, come down for dinner, and then back to the roof. They never hang out on the ground anymore, after that first day nor do they ever land anywhere but on my roof or the neighbor's roof. No sign of any predators and I do keep an eye out. So I am going to give them their space, I do love to watch them fly and to just look at them, but if Reggie is nervous about me standing there looking up at them, I will be more discreet and not disturb him. The last thing I would want would be for them to not feel safe here.

This is already very long but I do have questions about keeping warm and dry when the rain and cold nights come. Will they build a nest to sleep in? Are there things I should leave out for them to gather? Are they able to stay warm on their own? Should I put some kind of nesting box up there under the roof for them? The roof is sloped under the eaves and I wonder how they will fare with rainwater washing over their feet. If there is anything I can do to help them through the winter, I will. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

That's a lovely update and they have a wonderful home where they are, two very pampered, free pigeons. Reggie does sound like he's being territorial but he may be saying 'thanks lady' in pigeons terms, lol - who knows?
It's said 'quality of life is more important than quantity' and I believe that's true, I hope these little sweeties enjoy their lives to the full, it sounds like they are. 
I don't really know if pigeons will go into a home made shelter and I wouldn't know what kind to make for them - I think doves might use one but not tough ole pigeons. If they can find shelter from the wind and rain I doubt they'll care about damp feet and they don't use nesting material until they are ready to mate and lay eggs. Perhaps someone else may be able to suggest a roosting area and what it should be like. 
Other than that they are a very lucky pair and I hope they stick around for a very long time and continue to give you the pleasure you have found that goes with these beautiful birds. 
Happy Pigeoning.


----------



## darlashay (Sep 2, 2017)

Thank you, Freda, for your kind words. I feel the same about the quality of their lives, maybe eventually something will get them, but until then, they will have a good life. Watching them fly, especially the white one, she flaps and then just soars, and just keeps going after Reggie lands, it makes me feel like she is enjoying it so much! I can't even explain why it makes me so happy. I take hope from the fact that the pigeons who lived here years ago were here for a long time, it seems. I wasn't as much tuned in to them because I was working and wasn't home to notice their comings and goings, and also there were a lot of grey pigeons around so I wouldn't have noticed the particular ones. But I could hear them cooing from inside my bedroom as they were just on the other side of the wall. Your pigeons are very lucky to have a home to live in and such a nice caretaker! I didn't realize pigeons could live inside the house. Thank you again for your kind words.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons will use shelters. Lots of people have kept them in pigeon cotes. I don't know the area where you are thinking of putting something, but a good sized box with an opening to enter, or maybe one side open, and they may use it. They also have chosen a place to roost, so they may just stay there. As long as they are out of the weather when stormy they will be fine.


----------



## darlashay (Sep 2, 2017)

Does anyone know how I can fix the typo in my topic title? An update on my sweet couple. We had a couple of scary days with a wildfire right across the way, smoke and ash in the wind. We did not have to evacuate but were packed and ready to, as we could see they were evacuating the housing tracts across the street. I was worried how my pigeons were faring. But it seemed business as usual for them, they took their morning flights as usual, came down for snacks and drinks. I kept their tray of water clean as it kept filling with ash. Reggie drinks from the tray and Lovey still goes to the spa for a drink. There is a cut-out in the spa that allows water to overflow in "waterfall" mode. This is where they drink, where the water level reaches close to the top. The water was going over the step not full power but more than resting mode. This doesn't seem to bother them, they hop right into in. This morning, maybe because of the ash, Reggie hopped down onto the cut-out and hunkered down and dipped his face into the water. I was watching closely as I happened to be sitting outside and the long pool net was at hand. He was splashing around and dipping in, and Lovey joined him to do the same. They just steal my heart anew every day! But I was concerned about whether they could tell that the water is deep. I wondered, if they were to fall into the spa, could they swim or stay afloat long enough to get themselves back onto the step? They seem to do a good job of staying on the slick tile even with the water flowing over their feet. Maybe they have something on their feet that sticks? Anyway, can they swim? I want to get them some kind of bath or fountain, now I'm afraid they may fall into the spa. The tray is shallow and for that purpose, but Reggie just jumps in and drinks, and Lovey avoids it altogether. I had put a birdbath out there with a solar fountain in it, they ignored that completely. I appreciate any insight you may have, thank you. How deep should a bath container be for them? Also, thank you Jay for your reply, I was thinking about trying to put something right up where they have chosen to roost, but then again I don't want to draw my neighbor's attention to them. Still pondering.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they actually fell into the deep water they would drown. No, they cannot swim. Something like a clean cat litter box a few inches deep would be good to put out for them. I used those for a while and they worked well. But now I have disabled birds also with one wing, who can lose balance more easily, so I went online and bought a few lower pans that are working out well. They are 2 inches high and I fill them to the top. If you put something like that near where they like to go in, they may use them instead.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I use this glass bird bath for my outdoor birds and they absolutely love it. Some days it's just jam packed with sparrows - so lovely to watch. 








I'm so glad you and the birds were okay with that fire, must have been so scary for you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Freda, do they actually bathe in it, or drink from it? The birds around here won't go into anything that deep. I had to place some flat rocks in our baths to get the song birds and sparrows to go in and bathe.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

They bathe in it mostly Jay, usually the starlings or magpies first and sparrows last, probably when some of the water has been splashed out and it's not so deep now you come to mention it. They all tend to drink from this one and even though the peanut butter bread I hang in the feeders is damp the magpies always bring it over to this boy, drop it in the water then fish it out and eat it. Quite sweet really.








I have two dog drinking bowls that the pigeons and doves like the most, they're quite deep with a non slip inside - perfect for them. 
Just to add - the dogs have their own bowls because I know their bacteria isn't good for the birds.


----------



## darlashay (Sep 2, 2017)

Freda, thank you for sharing your birdbath photos. I put a deeper tray out, about 2 inches, and hoping they will eventually discover that they can splash in that. They still do not recognize the water bowl I put out, but Reggie hops right into the shallow tray to drink. Lovey still goes to the spa. It looks like you have a very happy bird community! You are very kind. I would love to see photos of your pigeons if you have them posted somewhere or want to share them here. I am not sure if Lovey is a pigeon or a dove, I thought a dove was just a white pigeon but I am learning they are two different birds. She is smaller than Reggie for sure. (I did not really intend to name her Lovey, I just thought of Lovey Dovey and it stuck the way names sometimes do!) Would a dove and pigeon hang out together? They continue to delight me everyday and I thank you Freda and Jay for your info.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lovey is a pigeon. She is very pretty. They do come in different sizes, and in different breeds. Some are larger than others. But she is a pigeon.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

This is my feral rescue girl Olive, she was found in a vat of oil. I've had her almost nine months and although she won't let me touch her she does at least come near to me now, grunting all the time, lol. I love her for her beauty, to me she is simply perfect. 



















My six hand rears are being awkward, I'm trying to get a group pic but as soon as I get the camera to focus they all scarper - the little tykes


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just like kids, aren't they?


----------



## darlashay (Sep 2, 2017)

Jay, thank your for the information. Freda, your Olive is a beauty! Bless you for caring for her. I take heart that there are so many good people all over the world who help and care for animals, even in the face of so many who are cruel. Every good deed matters, I believe. Because without them, where would we be. I would like to see the rest of your gang when you catch them together! Is there a thread where people post their photos of their current birds?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Many people have pictures on their page. Some are scattered through different posts.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you darlashay, I took this pic yesterday. Olive and one of my hand reared boys, Gideon. They are such a darling pair and she just loves him so much, she's always preening him and spoiling him. I love this pic.


----------



## darlashay (Sep 2, 2017)

Freda, thank you for posting. They are sweet, and so lucky! What lovely names they have, too. I'm glad Olive had you to help her and now she has a flock to live with. Pigeons are such sweet birds, so calm. I just love looking up to see Reggie and Lovey sitting contentedly (so it seems) under the eaves. How nice that you have some you can touch. I hope you will get a photo of the rest of the gang - not to disturb them, of course.


----------



## darlashay (Sep 2, 2017)

*Oh,That's Just Reggie*

We have a new homeowner's insurance company, so the guy came buy to take photos of the exterior of the house. He told my husband "You have a pigeon nesting up there!" My husband says, "Oh, you mean Reggie?"


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Ha ha - he's just another resident and a very welcome one too.


----------



## darlashay (Sep 2, 2017)

I sure love my pigeon pair! They are like family, every morning, feed the cats, put out fresh water for the pigeons...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Olive and Gideon make a cute couple.


----------

